# Rocket League



## Cyberghost (Jul 16, 2015)

*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/252950/header.jpg?t=1436252428​
Soccer meets driving once again in the long-awaited, physics-based sequel to the beloved arena classic, Supersonic Acrobatic Rocket-Powered Battle-Cars! 

A futuristic Sports-Action game, Rocket League, equips players with booster-rigged vehicles that can be crashed into balls for incredible goals or epic saves across multiple, highly-detailed arenas. Using an advanced physics system to simulate realistic interactions, Rocket League relies on mass and momentum to give players a complete sense of intuitive control in this unbelievable, high-octane re-imagining of association football. 

Awesome features include: 


All-new Season Mode that allows players to enjoy a full single-player experience 
Extensive Battle-Car customizations with more than 10 billion possible combinations 
Unlockable items and vehicles, stat tracking, leaderboards, and more 
Addictive 8-player online action with a variety of different team sizes and configurations 
Amazing 2-, 3-, and 4-player splitscreen mode that can be played locally or taken online against other splitscreen players 
Broadcast-quality replays that allow you to fast forward, rewind, or view the action from anywhere in the arena 
Competitive cross-platform gameplay with PlayStation®4 users

*System Requirements*

*MINIMUM: *
OS: Windows Vista SP2 or Newer 
Processor: 2.0 GHz Dual core 
Memory: 2 GB RAM 
Graphics: Nvidia 8800 or ATI 2900 
DirectX: Version 9.0c 
Network: Broadband Internet connection 
Hard Drive: 2 GB available space

*RECOMMENDED: *
OS: Windows Vista SP2 or Newer 
Processor: 2.0+ GHz Quad core 
Memory: 4 GB RAM 
Graphics: Nvidia 260 series or ATI 5850 or better 
DirectX: Version 9.0c 
Network: Broadband Internet connection 
Hard Drive: 2 GB available space 
Additional Notes: Gamepad or Controller Recommended

Source: STEAM



​


----------



## BabyRage (Aug 11, 2015)

alienempire said:


> *cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/252950/header.jpg?t=1436252428​
> Soccer meets driving once again in the long-awaited, physics-based sequel to the beloved arena classic, Supersonic Acrobatic Rocket-Powered Battle-Cars!




Love this game...

Its like soccer... but its fun and not boring... also games don't take 90 minutes.

So overall... the sport of the future.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 14, 2015)

Playing it on PS4, awesome fun game , though very hard too


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2016)

Its amazing game. Got the 4 pack last Steam sale and now I have it along with [MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION], @allu and [MENTION=96921]FusionX[/MENTION].

This game is nice to play and hard to master. And I am having a hard time beating [MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION] who started with me few days ago. I think his FPS skills comes in handy to precisely hit the ball, while I fail to hit it on most occasions.

Anyway, so this game is extremely fun and extremely addictive.

So, who plays this game actively? I usually play after 8 PM on weekdays, and random times on weekends.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jan 14, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Its amazing game. Got the 4 pack last Steam sale and now I have it along with [MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION], @allu and [MENTION=96921]FusionX[/MENTION].
> 
> This game is nice to play and hard to master. And I am having a hard time beating [MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION] who started with me few days ago. I think his FPS skills comes in handy to precisely hit the ball, while I fail to hit it on most occasions.
> 
> ...



I am not that active tho. Add me if you wish to - Steam Community :: Noisykeelar?


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 20, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Its amazing game. Got the 4 pack last Steam sale and now I have it along with [MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION], @allu and [MENTION=96921]FusionX[/MENTION].
> 
> This game is nice to play and hard to master. And I am having a hard time beating [MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION] who started with me few days ago. I think his FPS skills comes in handy to precisely hit the ball, while I fail to hit it on most occasions.
> 
> ...





Gagan Gera said:


> I am not that active tho. Add me if you wish to - Steam Community :: Noisykeelar?



I play regularly. 

My Steam ID: 
Steam Community :: ganron


----------



## Vyom (Jan 20, 2016)

I uploaded a video of one of the matches I won with margin...


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jan 22, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I uploaded a video of one of the matches I won with margin...



Woah great (y) Btw I started playing regularly these days..feel free to add me. PS: can't add u due to account restrictions..


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2016)

Gagan Gera said:


> Woah great (y) Btw I started playing regularly these days..feel free to add me. PS: can't add u due to account restrictions..



It would be easy for me to add you, if you gave your Steam ID.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jan 22, 2016)

Vyom said:


> It would be easy for me to add you, if you gave your Steam ID.



Already gave..Open your eyes & check previous replies


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2016)

Gagan Gera said:


> Already gave..Open your eyes & check previous replies



Ok invite sent.

Anyway, Rocket League again on discount on Steam. Those who wanted to buy. Do it now! Buy the 4 pack guys and join in the fun!
Save 30% on Rocket League on Steam


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 22, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Ok invite sent.
> 
> Anyway, Rocket League again on discount on Steam. Those who wanted to buy. Do it now! Buy the 4 pack guys and join in the fun!
> Save 30% on Rocket League on Steam


Yea, I have the game too, been playing for a while. Add me Id-Pasapa


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jan 23, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Ok invite sent.
> 
> Anyway, Rocket League again on discount on Steam. Those who wanted to buy. Do it now! Buy the 4 pack guys and join in the fun!
> Save 30% on Rocket League on Steam




didnt get your invite


----------



## Vyom (Jan 24, 2016)

Created this Steam's Group for TDF RL Players:
Steam Community :: Group :: RocketLeague_TDF

I have sent invites to some members.. please join in if I missed sending invites to anyone.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 24, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Created this Steam's Group for TDF RL Players:
> Steam Community :: Group :: RocketLeague_TDF
> 
> I have sent invites to some members.. please join in if I missed sending invites to anyone.



I need an invite


----------



## sygeek (Jan 24, 2016)

I also play RL sometimes. Add me: Steam Community :: FusionX


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 24, 2016)

alok, vyom, allu, wuodland and me played for 6 hrs today lol


----------



## Vyom (Jan 24, 2016)

Yea, we had fun.

Below is the video of RL which was played on 23rd Jan featuring, Vyom, @Allu, FusionX (@Sygeek) and @Ganron.



- - - Updated - - -

Scheduling a match of RL .. TDF playdate tomorrow, 8 PM: 
Steam Community :: Group :: RocketLeague_TD


----------



## sygeek (Jan 25, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Yea, we had fun.
> 
> Below is the video of RL which was played on 23rd Jan featuring, Vyom, @Allu, FusionX (@Sygeek) and @Ganron.
> 
> ...


You play so defensive


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes. Somebody has to take care of those goals.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2016)

9 tdf players played together yesterday night 
ganroe, alok, wuodland, g force, noisykeelar, sygeek, aaruni, allu and me!

and few are still downloading!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes RL is said future of sports... And now I can see why.

RL will provide the most successful playdates evar!

The 4 combo offer of steam is another reason for its success.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2016)

and cheap Indian pricing too!!


----------



## sygeek (Jan 25, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Yes RL is said future of sports... And now I can see why.
> 
> RL will provide the most successful playdates evar!
> 
> The 4 combo offer of steam is another reason for its success.


4v4 does get very chaotic though. Once there are enough players maybe we can do tourneys?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2016)

If following number of players:
2: 1x1
3: 2x2 (1 bot)
4: 2x2
5: 3x2 (1 bot)
6: 3x3
7: 4x4 (1 bot)
8: 4x4
>9: 4x4 and rest as spectator.

So, yes, if number of players exceed 8 then we can do tournaments, but I highly doubt of more than 8 players coming together for extended period of times.

- - - Updated - - -

Btw, everyone playing on PC? Right?
If someone isn't please let me know. I want to develop a code which everyone in team digit can follow. So like, If I say:

g = Me will be goalie
s = Me is going to strike
c = I am centering the ball
dg = someone defend our goal, etc...


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 25, 2016)

Vyom said:


> If following number of players:
> 2: 1x1
> 3: 2x2 (1 bot)
> 4: 2x2
> ...


Why not just use the text commands in the game?


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 25, 2016)

Add me rishi.roger in steam


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Why not just use the text commands in the game?



Save time. When you have seconds to inform other user and you are occupied steering the car... you have time only to enter, "Y" to start team chat, followed by the code, "G", which would mean I am defending.


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 25, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Save time. When you have seconds to inform other user and you are occupied steering the car... you have time only to enter, "Y" to start team chat, followed by the code, "G", which would mean I am defending.


I meant using the default ones provided in the game like " I am defending " by pressing the number keys..


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> I meant using the default ones provided in the game like " I am defending " by pressing the number keys..



I thought only controller users can do that. I will look into it. 
Thanks.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I thought only controller users can do that. I will look into it.
> Thanks.



just press 1-4 on top of keyboard for different options


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 25, 2016)

Had lots of fun yesterday. But we can have more fun if we use Voice chat or something(Steam chat usually reduces the volume a lot so its better to go for a 3rd party app)

Here's the RL TDF channel: *discord.gg/0msHHWb7pz0OQWHB

Link expires in 24 hours of the post. Just join the channel from your browser and we can voice chat too, lot's of fun

If you want to install their app, here: *discordapp.com/


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2016)

Been thinking of voice chat. Will have to test the old mic kept in some dusty corner of my room.

Btw, who's up for the RL match today at 8 PM? We can play till late night since next day would be holiday!
Please be there on the RL Steam group chat. I wouldn't want to coordinate with guys who are not in that chat room. 

Also, the session today would be screen captured for historical purpose, so boost the right way up to goalry.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2016)

lets do at 9. or u start i will join later.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 25, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Also, the session today would be screen captured for historical purpose, so boost the right way up to goalry.



Oh why were no screens captured yesterday when I scored 5 goals against you vyom 

btw join the discord channel via your browser or app before starting for them banters


----------



## Alok (Jan 25, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> lets do at 9. or u start i will join later.



Yeah at 9 

May our ping be low 

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Also, the session today would be screen captured for historical purpose, so boost the right way up to goalry.



Yeah I'll save some replay if I score .


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 25, 2016)

If you guys want to voice chat , we have two mumble servers which we use daily for voice chatting.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> If you guys want to voice chat , we have two mumble servers which we use daily for voice chatting.


Why do we need servers to voice chat? Is the steam voice chat SO bad?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2016)

Alok said:


> Yeah at 9
> 
> May our ping be low
> 
> ...


Ping is unusually high. Its something I and specially Aaruni suffering a lot since beginning.
And why so greedy? Only screen caps when you make some goal? xD


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 25, 2016)

btw start joining via discord. Me and Vyom are already there.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2016)

Start RL, and Join the channel, "TDF" with no password.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 25, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Why do we need servers to voice chat? Is the steam voice chat SO bad?



I suggest dolby axon for true gaming voice chat


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2016)

Vyom said:


> And why so greedy? Only screen caps when you make some goal? xD



Saved all matches , full replays 

- - - Updated - - -

This session was  awesome , thanks everyone and thanks AI


----------



## sygeek (Jan 26, 2016)

Alok said:


> Saved all matches , full replays
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> This session was  awesome , thanks everyone and thanks AI


Do upload them here.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 26, 2016)

Just played my last match... such awesome playnight!

Here are some screenshots of results:

*i.imgur.com/TK1n3CQ.jpg


*i.imgur.com/jWU1Nw1.jpg

Imgur Album: Rocket League Gamenight on 25th Jan 2016 - Album on Imgur


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 26, 2016)

Yep. It was fun. I did score couple of goals though despite the fact that I spent 90% of my time jumping around lol


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 26, 2016)

only 5 screenshots 
we played a lot more man!


----------



## avanildutta (Jan 26, 2016)

When are we playing today guys..     [MENTION=102851]G-Force[/MENTION] / avanildutta
N yes last night was amazing plus ping GOD was mercy enough to give me below 200 ping.  Hope it stays like that today too..


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> only 5 screenshots
> we played a lot more man!



he has not uploaded a 6-0 match  

I'm editing videos , will upload tonight.

- - - Updated - - -



avanildutta said:


> N yes last night was amazing plus ping GOD as mercy enough to give me below 200 ping.  Hope it stays like that today too..



Yes ping God was with us 

- - - Updated - - -



sygeek said:


> Do upload them here.



yes, editing camera angles , will upload tonight.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 26, 2016)

Alok said:


> Yes ping God was with us



not with me, my ping was very unstable ;_;


----------



## avanildutta (Jan 26, 2016)

Guys want to know what isps/connection you guys are using for online gaming. 
Myself a pathetic Bsnl 2mbps..  
What about others..?  Just curious though..  ☺


----------



## Vyom (Jan 26, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> only 5 screenshots
> we played a lot more man!


Yes we did... But didn't take screenshot of every match.. Was busy enjoying.

Waiting for the video (edited for different camera angles? Eh).


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2016)

Here is more of last night 
processing video clips.

*i.imgur.com/SLWa2by.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/fQFGZuS.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/3vtOs9d.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/eXpg5Ck.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/WScAu7N.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/9m9V9JX.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/KsQSwMB.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/5N57mf0.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/N4SxttE.jpg?1


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 26, 2016)

vyom decided to ignore these XD

- - - Updated - - -

come, lets play btw


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 26, 2016)

I love this game


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 26, 2016)

allu did an amazing save today but he lost the replay


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> I love this game



you played well pro 

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 26, 2016)

dat 2nd video :O


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 26, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> allu did an amazing save today but he lost the replay




*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hzf6MCz4aFU


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jan 26, 2016)

Alok said:


> you played well pro
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



i am not there in any vid @noisykeelar :/ Btw i have that backfire goal clip too


----------



## Vyom (Jan 27, 2016)

Watched all the 6 vids.
All great games. But one of the vid is complete. The first 5-2 one. We made 2 more goals which was cropped in end. (can be seen in the timeline below inside the video though).

How have you recorded the replays? It seemed to be recorded from an external device like digi cam or something. You can use FRAPS to record. It does require large amount of disk space though, since it consumes lots of space when recording.

Anyway, recording live match is way better, since replays don't record the excitement, chat logs and winner announcement etc.

Next time I will try to record live match. Replays suck (even though it gives freedom to camera movements).

Thanks for the vids though. I think more are coming. Waiting for them.


----------



## Alok (Jan 27, 2016)

Gagan Gera said:


> i am not there in any vid @noisykeelar :/ Btw i have that backfire goal clip too



You are in two videos that I'm yet to upload 

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Watched all the 6 vids.
> All great games. But one of the vid is complete. The first 5-2 one. We made 2 more goals which was cropped in end. (can be seen in the timeline below inside the video though).



Yeah while recording that video splitted , I forgot to join them . second part include last two min when you hit two more  will update.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> How have you recorded the replays? It seemed to be recorded from an external device like digi cam or something. You can use FRAPS to record. It does require large amount of disk space though, since it consumes lots of space when recording.
> 
> 
> Next time I will try to record live match. Replays suck (even though it gives freedom to camera movements).
> ...


Not external device it's windows 10 game DVR recording.

Yes live recording will be better , will try next time when everyone join with voice chat.


----------



## ZTR (Jan 31, 2016)

So finally got it after much deliberation and a bit of playing sessions in the unofficial version lol

Edit:Can someone invite me in the steam group also?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 1, 2016)

ZTR said:


> So finally got it after much deliberation and a bit of playing sessions in the unofficial version lol
> 
> Edit:Can someone invite me in the steam group also?



done.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 1, 2016)

There's a separate whatsapp group for it ?

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 1, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> There's a separate whatsapp group for it ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk



no, theres a steam group
(which is never used xD)


----------



## sygeek (Feb 1, 2016)

10 seconds left. 2 goals down. Nothing impressive but I just wanted to share 

[YOUTUBE]P4pANXdag7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 1, 2016)

*Player escapes Rocket League map, discovers strange world​*


> I'm a big fan of breaking games and worming my way into areas players aren't meant to see. Sometimes you learn a little about the development process, but it's mostly about that polite, British thrill of being somewhere you're not supposed to be but doesn't exist so doesn't matter anyway. Often there's nothing but a long drop outside the confines of the map—WoW's unused Quel'thalas and Gilneas zones (before it was patched in) are personal favourites, and they were just poorly textured planes. However, every so often, you find sights worth seeing. Redditor
> 
> UncomfortableNPC escaped the confines of Rocket League's Wasteland arena and discovered a strange new world.
> There's lot of light-hearted speculation in the office surrounding the 'lore' of Rocket League. Are these RC cars or are real human pilots going up in smoke each time I demolish someone in spite? What dystopian society could condone such a sport?
> ...



Source: PCGamer

​


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2016)

That is so effing cool! ^^

Wasteland is my favorite arena to play RL. Lot of people say this arena is a bit laggy for them. But I never faced such issue.

Now if only I can manage to go out in this arena.

Its funny since just yesterday I was talking about leaving the race arena to go beyond in the game where you were not supposed to go. Except I was talking about the game Trackmania Canyon. And created this album of my venture outside the track, traveling in the desert: How far can I drive in Trackmania Canyon? - Album on Imgu


----------



## Vyom (Feb 4, 2016)

3 new maps coming! TRON inspired!!!


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2016)

^ Those guys are literally flying. 
You guys game with Ball-cam all the time?


----------



## Alok (Feb 5, 2016)

Flash said:


> ^ Those guys are literally flying.
> You guys game with Ball-cam all the time?



I dont use it .


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 5, 2016)

I mostly play with ball cam unless say ball right in front of me. Lot easier to predict ball placement etc.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2016)

I use ball cam MOSTLY. Got too use to it.
Though I am learning when NOT to use it. I miss lots of goals because of this.

There should be hybrid cam, like when ball is behind us, it should automatically switch to ball cam, and when its in our field of view, it should switch back to normal cam. Good idea?

- - - Updated - - -

For those who missed in last sale:

Rocket League Again on discount. 

4 copy pack now cost Rs 766. So that comes to Rs 192 per person!!! 

Save 35% on Rocket League on Steam
 [MENTION=130594]thatsashok[/MENTION]


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 6, 2016)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] well it is good but I just prefer the simple system right now, spacebar to toggle. We can focus more on game.


----------



## Flash (Feb 6, 2016)

Vyom said:


> There should be hybrid cam, like when ball is behind us, it should automatically switch to ball cam, and when its in our field of view, it should switch back to normal cam. Good idea?
> 
> 4 copy pack now cost Rs 766. So that comes to Rs 192 per person!!!
> 
> Save 35% on Rocket League on Steam


It will again cause problem for the user. Since you will be always moving, the view will switch back and forth causing more to focus on the ball.
4-pack was 825/- on last sale.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 7, 2016)

Anyone interested in buying Rocket League? I am looking to buy the 4-pack and share with 3 other peoples.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> Anyone interested in buying Rocket League? I am looking to buy the 4-pack and share with 3 other peoples.


Tagging [MENTION=130594]thatsashok[/MENTION]


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 8, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Tagging [MENTION=130594]thatsashok[/MENTION]


Who all are playing these days? Also any new map coming?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Who all are playing these days? Also any new map coming?



You don't follow this thread, do  you? 
Checkout post no, 70. Three TRON inspired maps are coming and that too this month only!

Lots of people playing these days and more buying soon!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 8, 2016)

They should try and make role specific cars that are somehow better at their rolls like goal keeper etc or select your role at start that makes it better. 

That way we can have a new meta every few months and game stays fresh.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> They should try and make role specific cars that are somehow better at their rolls like goal keeper etc or select your role at start that makes it better.
> 
> That way we can have a new meta every few months and game stays fresh.



The game have multiple layers of skills which is required. It can stay fresh even with current scenario. Giving one car advantage over the other is not good since it will impact the game negatively. 
In current scenario, anyone can become goal keeper and anyone can switch from offensive to defensive and vice versa. If you fix one person as goalie, other team might attack knowing this beforehand. So element of surprise will be hampered if we fix one player to do some specific thing.

As for the multiple skills required those are in following order:
1. Making goals
2. Defending goals being a goal keeper
3. Defending goals NOT being a goal keeper
4. Dribbling ball and having a better control on it in general

Even when and if you master above skills, then comes the "Ariel" skills. Even touching the ball mid air is a challenge, making goals is a distant skill.

With so much to practice and master, the game have too much to offer. I on the other hand drive only in my BTTF DeLorean, so that I don't have to worry about customization (which I think is just shenanigans). 

And with the 3 new maps coming, RL will only go better. Developers like EA and Ubisoft should learn something from Psyonix!


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 8, 2016)

Hmm regarding the car thing I think just according your role your car can get better in that role during the match. They could try it for a while. Say your car boost better on last quarter of your own half when your are keeper. 


Still I feel maps only might not be sufficient in long run. But yes. The Ariel factor makes possibilities just about limitless. Probably none of us can attack Ariel shots well.


----------



## ZTR (Feb 11, 2016)

So Season 2 patch is live now


----------



## Vyom (Feb 11, 2016)

ZTR said:


> So Season 2 patch is live now



Yes.. and its freaking amazing.
Played hours with Noisykeelar. The maps have some learning curve... but its refreshing!

3 lavels:

*i.imgur.com/86mNsMB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/c6Mca2U.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Cx8iHFy.jpg


FULL imgur album:
Rocket League 3 new TRON inspired Arenas - Album on Imgu


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2016)

Amazing maps. Wow. Can't download update as limited WiFi bandwidth at hostel


----------



## Vyom (Feb 12, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Amazing maps. Wow. Can't download update as limited WiFi bandwidth at hostel



Oh come on!!! Get some 1 GB 3G.. and DOWNLOAD!!! 

- - - Updated - - -

News:

Rocket League is Coming to Xbox One on February 17 - Xbox Wir

Any XBox players here?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2016)

Updated it finally. Let's see if you guys play tonight.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Feb 14, 2016)

That save tho


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2016)

This game feels more fun now. Fps seems to have improved. Now if only anything could've done about the lag..


----------



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> This game feels more fun now. Fps seems to have improved. Now if only anything could've done about the lag..


What do you mean lag? Ping have been improved too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2016)

Vyom said:


> What do you mean lag? Ping have been improved too.



Servers are fine, it's my internet connection that is the culprit here. Ping spikes way too much these days & significant packet loss. It's rather hard to keep up in a fast paced game like RL that way.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2016)

^^ Yea. Servers are fine. ISP here sucks. The usual story.

Anyway, so I have started to a few guides to play RL better. Got this awesome collection of tips on reddit:
Huge Link list for beginners and advanced players. Strategy, Dribbling, Positioning, Tricks/Tipps, Aerials, Freestyles, Stats, Camera etc. : RocketLeagu

Btw, I think I have played RL very much over last month. About 150 hours. In comparison the most beloved game I played all time was Burnout Paradise clocked to about 138 hours, and too over months. Goes to show how addictive RL is.
Its addictive in a good way. 

Last night I was watching a past stream of Kronovi playing (the most fantastic player when it come to Aerials in RL). The matches are so beautiful when they play. Everyone just flies around. It looks as if its a quidditch match rather than RL!


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2016)

You guys play RL with gamepad or K&M?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 21, 2016)

Flash said:


> You guys play RL with gamepad or K&M?



me with keyboard


----------



## ZTR (Feb 21, 2016)

Flash said:


> You guys play RL with gamepad or K&M?


Xbox 360 controller


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2016)

I bought a controller (Kick a$$ controller better than XB controller and less than half the price). But I only use it to practice.. since I dont feel confident to use in ranked matches.

So K&M for now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2016)

Keyboard mouse here too but yeah playing with a controller should be easier.



			
				 vyom said:
			
		

> Kick a$$ controller better than XB controller and less than half the price



hehe every controller ever released claims at being "better" than a Xbox controller


----------



## ZTR (Feb 21, 2016)

Thing is with controller its more natural IMO and once you get used to it playing with K&M is really difficult so to say

Also X360 and XB1 are the controllers to go if one wants to buy one for best experiencePlus almost ALL games support them 
(except perhaps Logitech controllers )

Edit :Controller is a must especially for racing games due to the analog controls


----------



## Gagan Gera (Feb 21, 2016)

More accuracy & precision is required if playing with a controller. I always play with controller tho


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 21, 2016)

I just can't get used to a controller 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> hehe every controller ever released claims at being "better" than a Xbox controller



This is different. It's ACTUALLY good.


----------



## ZTR (Feb 21, 2016)

Vyom said:


> This is different. It's ACTUALLY good.


How can you say that lol?

Have you actually used it side by side with a Xbox controller?

Also in other news got all 4 DLCs for just 466₹


----------



## Alok (Feb 22, 2016)

Well for me it's better to use controller, aerial shots feels easier. And other big plus of controller is that your fingers won't hurt.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 22, 2016)

WOW! This game is bat s*** crazy. Got hooked as soon as i started it.  I was never much into football, but this totally epic!

Thanks Jas bhai!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 22, 2016)

JojoTheDragon said:


> WOW! This game is bat s*** crazy. Got hooked as soon as i started it.  I was never much into football, but this totally epic!
> 
> Thanks Jas bhai!!




np mate


----------



## Vyom (Feb 22, 2016)

ZTR said:


> How can you say that lol?
> 
> Have you actually used it side by side with a Xbox controller?



Not side by side, but I have had used XBC before. And this controller which I am using is so much close to it, that its near perfection. 

When price of such controller is less than half of that of XBC I would easily forgive some shortcomings, but this on the other hand provides more value, since it also have rapid button and a button to toggle between X-input and DirectInput modes. Combined with the quality of the controller I feel sorry for those who waste money on XBC. (Seriously, its more tan 2500 now, and that too older generation AND non wireless version).


----------



## ZTR (Feb 22, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Not side by side, but I have had used XBC before. And this controller which I am using is so much close to it, that its near perfection.
> 
> When price of such controller is less than half of that of XBC I would easily forgive some shortcomings, but this on the other hand provides more value, since it also have rapid button and a button to toggle between X-input and DirectInput modes. Combined with the quality of the controller I feel sorry for those who waste money on XBC. (Seriously, its more tan 2500 now, and that too older generation AND non wireless version).



Well I got it waaaay back when it was for 1500₹  
And as for older gen that doesn't matter as games will still be supporting it for long time cause it's layout is same as X1


----------



## Vyom (Feb 22, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Well I got it waaaay back when it was for 1500₹
> And as for older gen that doesn't matter as games will still be supporting it for long time cause it's layout is same as X1



I got it waaay back too when it was Rs 1600. At the time I felt the happiest playing Trackmania on it. The happiness lasted only a year after which it stopped working. Its amazing how such things stops working just after warranty period.

So now, XBC seems too overpriced. I would love to try Steam controller tho now, even if it costs near XBC.


----------



## ZTR (Feb 22, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I got it waaay back too when it was Rs 1600. At the time I felt the happiest playing Trackmania on it. The happiness lasted only a year after which it stopped working. Its amazing how such things stops working just after warranty period.
> 
> So now, XBC seems too overpriced. I would love to try Steam controller tho now, even if it costs near XBC.


I bought it in 2011 and yet its working marvellously

And as for Steam controller ,that is meant more for couch gaming for games which normally required K&M


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 22, 2016)

Vyom said:


> This is different. It's ACTUALLY good.


Which one are you using?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 22, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Which one are you using?



Speedlink Xeox Pro Analog Gamepad

- - - Updated - - -

It's price got increased. I bought at Rs 1189.


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 22, 2016)

So bought it just today from reapershop :3. Played it some before on a ahem copy :v. Overall still a noob. Add me on steam whoever plays it here. Id is  Lyadhlord


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 23, 2016)

Need to learn flying. Seems quite a few of tdf members are going to be flying experts soon.


----------



## Alok (Feb 23, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Need to learn flying. Seems quite a few of tdf members are going to be flying experts soon.



Use controller.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 23, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Need to learn flying. Seems quite a few of tdf members are going to be flying experts soon.



Seems like the best way to learn is in an environment, with low gravity and/or infinite boost.
Lets do practice today night.


----------



## ZTR (Feb 23, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Seems like the best way to learn is in an environment, with low gravity and/or infinite boost.
> Lets do practice today night.


Just unlimited boost will do the trick

Low gravity won't help in real matches


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 23, 2016)

Which server do you guys play in ? I am getting high ping   ~250ms


----------



## ZTR (Feb 23, 2016)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Which server do you guys play in ? I am getting high ping   ~250ms


EU and SE Asia

Get around 120-180 ping


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 23, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Speedlink Xeox Pro Analog Gamepad
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> It's price got increased. I bought at Rs 1189.


Ordered one, hoping it won't disappoint me.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2016)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Which server do you guys play in ? I am getting high ping   ~250ms


Try the Dubai(middle east) server. I get good ping on that.


----------



## Limitless (Feb 25, 2016)

Is there any steam group for this? If yes please send invite 

Steam Profile Link:- Steam Community :: Diamond_Dog


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2016)

Limitless said:


> Is there any steam group for this? If yes please send invite
> 
> Steam Profile Link:- Steam Community :: Diamond_Dog



Its in my signature.

Edit: Steam Community :: Group :: RocketLeague_TD


----------



## avanildutta (Feb 25, 2016)

have sent u a friend request.. steam name :- G-Force

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Its in my signature.
> 
> Edit: Steam Community :: Group :: RocketLeague_TD



Have sent you a friend request.. Steam alias G-Force


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> have sent u a friend request.. steam name :- G-Force
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



GForce? Don't I already have you as steam friend? And didn't we play together lots of time, last time just yesterday? When I had to leave after winning few ranked matches?


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 25, 2016)

Vyom said:


> GForce? Don't I already have you as steam friend? And didn't we play together lots of time, last time just yesterday? When I had to leave after winning few ranked matches?


Lol that was awkward

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Feb 25, 2016)

Ops sry.. wrong quote that was meant for Limitless..


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Ops sry.. wrong quote that was meant for Limitless..



Which explains!!!


----------



## avanildutta (Feb 25, 2016)

Limitless said:


> Is there any steam group for this? If yes please send invite
> 
> Steam Profile Link:- Steam Community :: Diamond_Dog



have sent u a friend request.. steam name :- G-Force

- - - Updated - - -

Hope now its correct.. Besides i am a big noob as staed by pasapa..


----------



## Gagan Gera (Feb 25, 2016)

NEW CAR PACK *_*

Rocket League - Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice Car Pack Teaser - YouTube


----------



## ZTR (Feb 25, 2016)

Batmobile


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2016)

Gagan Gera said:


> NEW CAR PACK *_*
> 
> Rocket League - Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice Car Pack Teaser - YouTube



Exciting times. But my life was complete with the DeLorean.  (I think so)

And this thread needs some good pics:

*i.ytimg.com/vi/qhRkL3YFYac/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2016)

Man, that sound feels so good. 

What's next? Joker Mobile or Scooby Doo's Mystery machine?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 26, 2016)

Man! This game is so fun. Checkout the frustration of some guy after loosing the match to us:

*i.imgur.com/wfx7iGX.jpg 

XD


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 26, 2016)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] Hehe. And that too 3-0 only. 

Some people are more appreciative and thank for a good game after eve stomping 5-0,6-0


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 26, 2016)

So what about a tdf rocket league tournament?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagan Gera (Feb 26, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> So what about a tdf rocket league tournament?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



And the winner would get the batman dlc for free


----------



## thatsashok (Feb 27, 2016)

i dont know how    [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] is still a noob with so much time spent being a veteran

Wait a min.... is he a mod around here ???

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Exciting times. But my life was complete with the DeLorean.  (I think so)
> 
> And this thread needs some good pics:
> 
> *i.ytimg.com/vi/qhRkL3YFYac/maxresdefault.jpg



Can wait to hear the revv and boost sounds and any cool animation when we go aerial xD


----------



## Gagan Gera (Feb 27, 2016)

Something helpful for u guyz ! Do take a look 

Rocket League - Vehicle Stats - Google Sheet

Rocket League car stats - Google Sheet


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 27, 2016)

thatsashok said:


> i dont know how    [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] is still a noob with so much time spent being a veteran
> 
> Wait a min.... is he a mod around here ???
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? He's the best player here.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagan Gera (Feb 27, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> What are you talking about? He's the best player here.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



lol yea


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2016)

thatsashok said:


> i dont know how    [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] is still a noob with so much time spent being a veteran



Lol... Dunno. I suck at precision. And doing side kicks. And striking. So basically everything....



Pasapa said:


> What are you talking about? He's the best player here.



I sense sarcasm. I suck. And with recent attempt to migrate to controller, it's like starting over.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Feb 27, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Lol... Dunno. I suck at precision. And doing side kicks. And striking. So basically everything....
> 
> 
> 
> I sense sarcasm. I suck. And with recent attempt to migrate to controller, it's like starting over.



TBH no offense u really miss many of the simple shots.   Else you play nice n gud


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2016)

Gagan Gera said:


> TBH no offense u really miss many of the simple shots.   Else you play nice n gud



I absolutely agree with you on this. It's covered when I said, I am not precise enough in my last post.
And I have thought about this a lot. I have thought why I miss simple shots.

I think my mind races too fast sometimes. I try to compensate for the fact that somebody else can take the ball away from it. So I mostly over react and under estimate the position of the ball. I need to take it slow and patience.

Playing with potatoes is a series of good RL plays and I have started to watch that. I think it will improve me a lot. Following is the channel, I recommend everyone to watch it. So that we can someday improve and call ourselves, Team Digit.
Playing With Potatoes - YouTub


----------



## Gagan Gera (Feb 27, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I absolutely agree with you on this. It's covered when I said, I am not precise enough in my last post.
> And I have thought about this a lot. I have thought why I miss simple shots.
> 
> I think my mind races too fast sometimes. I try to compensate for the fact that somebody else can take the ball away from it. So I mostly over react and under estimate the position of the ball. I need to take it slow and patience.
> ...



Hmmm.. well u defend n save goals damn nicely ! Btw i dont like those gameplays. There isnt any reason not to use jump at all. which is kinda bullshit.  The whole game is based on your creativity n style, but with no jump at all it trashes everything
And just waiting for the ball to reach the ground everytime is utter stupidity


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2016)

Well [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] is the best keeper in this forum. Many of us lack in various aspects. I just can't so much and hit aerial shots which is a huge issue. 

Games like this there will always be something to improve & there always will be someone better. We just have to practice and improve.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 1, 2016)

Damn this is awesome edit! Great Camera work. And amazing shots!



- - - Updated - - -

Damn, I am getting too addicted to this game.

Spend my nights in this, even when I should be doing VERY important other tasks.

Anyone else feeling same?


----------



## Alok (Mar 2, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/ikLlC9L.jpg


----------



## Gagan Gera (Mar 2, 2016)

Alok said:


> *i.imgur.com/ikLlC9L.jpg



 Underwater  Is this really gonna happen ?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 2, 2016)

Come on... its Photoshopped. -__-


----------



## Gagan Gera (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice tut


----------



## Vyom (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice tip. I am gonna try this and see if that helps me reach ball before someone else steals it from me.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Nice tip. I am gonna try this and see if that helps me reach ball before someone else steals it from me.


Nope. I suck in Aerials.
Although I have started practising dribbling. First should make ground work solid.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 11, 2016)

So another mode is coming soon..

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CdOz0QjUUAAsKDB.jpg
Rocket League on Twitter: &quot;March Madness is just around the corner. Great time to tease the mode we're working on next #RocketLeagueHoops *t.co/rrlEnnFhby&quot


----------



## Vyom (Mar 18, 2016)

So I crossed 250 hours mark in Rocket League this week. And at the risk of being called still a noob, have reached to the "Expert" level (which comes after you reach level 40).

Needless to say I am not an expert in the game. I still miss lots of close shots, miss easy saves and totally misdirect some simple goals. When it comes to 1x1 I still suck. But noisykeeler would approve, I play fairly well in team. Just leave Aerials out of the question, I am not even trying those now a days.

These days I am playing daily after evenings to sometimes late night with noisykeeler, Ashish and Fagun and others.

Many seems to have abandoned this game. I know it can get fairly challenging sometimes. But making those come backs and winning a match totally triumphs any feeling of frustration that you may have missing some shots.

These days I am thinking of the RL Tournament which is about to happen soon. Anyone participating in that?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 29, 2016)

I have one friend who is interested in buying Rocket League. Anyone interested in the 4 copy group buy? Since its not on sale, would cost Rs 295. Not much difference in money for this awesome game.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 29, 2016)

Guys how to find the ping for this game ? When i tested in speedtest it shows less than 5 but pinging lol.garena.com shows 200+ . So I m super confused!!


----------



## ZTR (Mar 29, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Guys how to find the ping for this game ? When i tested in speedtest it shows less than 5 but pinging lol.garena.com shows 200+ . So I m super confused!!


Just play a game

Cause no one knows the IP of RL servers


----------



## Vyom (Mar 30, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I have one friend who is interested in buying Rocket League. Anyone interested in the 4 copy group buy? Since its not on sale, would cost Rs 295. Not much difference in money for this awesome game.



So none of your friends wants to buy anymore? :/


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 30, 2016)

Vyom said:


> So none of your friends wants to buy anymore? :/


Wut? Anyway why not just buy from the reapershop , price is around 300

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Mar 30, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Wut? Anyway why not just buy from the reapershop , price is around 300



It gives Steam key? And the price is more than 300 I think. Anyway, its OOS currently.
Rocket League - Reaper Shop


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2016)

Vyom said:


> It gives Steam key? And the price is more than 300 I think. Anyway, its OOS currently.
> Rocket League - Reaper Shop


Rocket League is a steamwork crossplatform game no ??


----------



## Vyom (Mar 30, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Rocket League is a steamwork crossplatform game no ??



Its a game based on Unreal Engine 3 engine.
And if you still don't know about the game, I would think you were living under a rock.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Its a game based on Unreal Engine 3 engine.
> And if you still don't know about the game, I would think you were living under a rock.


Again you are not making any sense. Steamworks is a DRM which is imposed on games. It has nothing to do with game engine. I was not asking that its a Steamworks game, its a fact.
You asked if they'll give Steam key, which they have to since its a steamwork game. No matter where you buy the game, you'll get a steam key if its a steamwork game.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 30, 2016)

^^ I like it. 
Awaiting for the game to come in stock.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice application for Ragequiters 

[YOUTUBE]ApiMXWARGgQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's my stats:

*signature.rocketleaguestats.com/normal/steam/76561198044709762.png

Get your own stats here, and post: Rocket League Stats: Profile lookup

- - - Updated - - -

Interesting: IBP Kronovi is waaaay better than me. But my shot accuracy is better than him. 

Source: Rocket League Stats: Compare | iBP Kronovi vs Vyom


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 16, 2016)

*signature.rocketleaguestats.com/normal/steam/76561198073511005.png

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Apr 17, 2016)

Vyom said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Interesting: IBP Kronovi is waaaay better than me. But my shot accuracy is better than him.
> 
> Source: , Rocket League Stats: Compare | iBP Kronovi vs Vyom



c'mon you cant compare to him lol I find it hilarious :laughing_NF:


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2016)

Anyone up for a copy of Rocket League? I want one.
Save 40% on Rocket League on Steam

It would cost Rs 707 / 4 = Rs *177* Only for this awesome game!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 26, 2016)

Finally updated it completely. Had been stuck in that major update released a while back. Quite a few more people have it now. Will be fun with you all


----------



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Finally updated it completely. Had been stuck in that major update released a while back. Quite a few more people have it now. Will be fun with you all



See you in the hoop mode, dunk arena today evening!


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 26, 2016)

Do you have place left for two people ??

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] I sent you a PM, if you didn't check yet


----------



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Do you have place left for two people ??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] I sent you a PM, if you didn't check yet



You said on PM that your friend will be buying the 4 pack. 
I only have one copy left. Please tell if you are interested in it and we can arrange for the transfer today night. Don't have two copies.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 26, 2016)

I meant if you people have place left *in-game* for two people.
Yes Vyom, my friend bought the 4-pack. So we two can play game now. I wanted to know if me and my friend also can join you people.

- - - Updated - - -

Vyom, I thought you still didn't my message that's why I asked to check the PMs


----------



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2016)

There's no set limit of number of people we tend to play with. Usually I play in evening after 7:30 PM and can play for any time till 12 am.
In this period, whoever is online and wants to play together joins and we create teams on the spot. 

A party can hold 8 or less people. Who can then play together in teams. Any more than 8 and they would need to play in a different party.
Add me on steam and other Rocket League players (link of steam group in signature) to remain in touch.


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2016)

Played a match of hoops. ground feels a bit small. its good , won 3-0, two kickoff goals 

- - - Updated - - -

and got a witcher medallion antenna


----------



## DVJex (Apr 26, 2016)

Could I get an invite to the RL steam group?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2016)

DVJex said:


> Could I get an invite to the RL steam group?



Sent you invite.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 26, 2016)

Can I get invite too??


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2016)

Can't find you on steam.
You can yourself ask for invite I think, go to link in my signature.

Edit: This: Steam Community :: Group :: RocketLeague_TD


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Can't find you on steam.
> You can yourself ask for invite I think, go to link in my signature.
> 
> Edit: This: Steam Community :: Group :: RocketLeague_TD


Couple of guys Pm'd me today. I think we should keep a list of members from this thread added there.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 27, 2016)

I have gone to the links a few times now. Can't find where to give request to be a member. I am seeing 'Membership by invite only' .
Vyom, I am in your friend list by the name of 'The Sloth'. i even sent a msg on steam.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh yeah. The Sloth. Added you to the group.

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> Couple of guys Pm'd me today. I think we should keep a list of members from this thread added there.



I leave it to somebody to map the members in that group with their TDF ID. It's a daunting task with such unique names people use on Steam.


----------



## smltngs (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi, pls add me to the steam group.   my id:  rithmatiist


----------



## Vyom (Apr 30, 2016)

smltngs said:


> Hi, pls add me to the steam group.   my id:  rithmatiist


Added. Rocket speed!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2016)

Playing the HOOP mode is rather difficult. Any pointers on scoring goals/dunks?


----------



## Vyom (May 4, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Playing the HOOP mode is rather difficult. Any pointers on scoring goals/dunks?



In hoops mode, I have found that despite the fact that people with Ariels is going to have an advantage, the best way to score is to look for angles. There are certain angles where if you push the ball with full force it will redirect to the basket. The best strategy to goal in hoops is to go slow. Since the arena of hoops is small, running around in full speed is not the best idea (its not a good idea in any map for that matter).

So waiting patiently and waiting for the ball to come towards you is best sometimes, so that you can hit the ball straight into it, which leads the ball to fly upwards. The angle to hit the ball is also important since with just the right angle you can hit the ball straight into basket.

One other thing is jump. Jumping at just the right moment and angle when ball is above you is critical. Although you get very little chance to do so.

Btw, in hoops best defense is not to allow the player to strike. Since if they do, and ball is flying over the basket, little you can do to dodge it, except helplessly trying to jump and looking foolish doing so in replay.


----------



## TheSloth (May 5, 2016)

Yesterday i played with few of you. I was The Sloth. I know i will never get any invitation again but still it will be good to know who was who


----------



## Pasapa (May 5, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Playing the HOOP mode is rather difficult. Any pointers on scoring goals/dunks?


It's rather easy tbh, I scored a hat trick in my first game and I suck at aerials.. Aiming for the walls is the best option for people without aerial skills.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> It's rather easy tbh, I scored a hat trick in my first game and I suck at aerials.. Aiming for the walls is the best option for people without aerial skills.


Could barely do anything lol. I'll play a few games with you soon.


lightningfassst said:


> Yesterday i played with few of you. I was The Sloth. I know i will never get any invitation again but still it will be good to know who was who


Add me on Steam: Steam Community :: wuodlan
Also there's a digit Rocket League group. I'll add you to the group when you add me, you'll find many players there.


----------



## TheSloth (May 11, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Could barely do anything lol. I'll play a few games with you soon.
> 
> Add me on Steam: Steam Community :: wuodlan
> Also there's a digit Rocket League group. I'll add you to the group when you add me, you'll find many players there.



hey, thanks. i am already in the group. vyom accepted me. i sent you a friend request though


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> hey, thanks. i am already in the group. vyom accepted me. i sent you a friend request though



Great, added 
We all shall play soon


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Also there's a digit Rocket League group. I'll add you to the group when you add me, you'll find many players there.



Many players... 'ghanta'.
People rarely play RL now. Seems like it's too tough or frustrating for most. 
Including me recently.


----------



## smltngs (May 11, 2016)

Lol. I agree with vyom. I don't see many players from the group playing.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (May 11, 2016)

I can play with you all. In evenings. And I have a friend too, we mostly practice in team. And yes, even I don't see many players apart 4 usual players.


----------



## Pasapa (May 11, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Could barely do anything lol. I'll play a few games with you soon.


Sure, add me on steam


Vyom said:


> Many players... 'ghanta'.
> People rarely play RL now. Seems like it's too tough or frustrating for most.
> Including me recently.


The initial vibe probably died. I play whenever i can though.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 12, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Sure, add me on steam


I am "wuodland" on steam. We already played quite a few matches


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2016)

Completed my 2 months pending article on this game.
Rocket League : Supersonic Acrobatic Rocket-Powered Battle-Cars!!!


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2016)

Great write up Vyom. Didnt read all, just till the rank Veteran. I'll try this game someday.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Great write up Vyom. Didnt read all, just till the rank Veteran. I'll try this game *someday*.


That explains how much motivation you got from article. Someday not today.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2016)

gameranand said:


> That explains how much motivation you got from article. Someday not today.



Obviously...life is not the same as before, not too much time to spare on games


----------



## smltngs (May 17, 2016)

Each of u pls post the following details, just for reference:
Your ISP:
Your location:
Best server for u with avg ping:

Mine:
ISP: asianet
Location: Trivandrum, Kerala
Servers:
JPN: 140-150
ME: 180-190
EU: used to get 160-180, past week 240-250
ASC: used to get 240, now 280+


Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (May 17, 2016)

ISP: aircel4g
Location: Guwahati/Lucknow
Servers:

ASC: 65 to 100
EU: ~200
ME: ~200
JPN: ~500


----------



## avanildutta (May 17, 2016)

Alok said:


> ISP: aircel4g
> Location: Guwahati/Lucknow
> Servers:
> 
> ...


Hey im from guwahati itself..  Is aircel 4g working in guwahati.  I have no clue.  If so is it 4g or 3g. Coz afaik there is only aircel 3g in guwahati.  Btw i am stuck with only option available here ie bsnl and i mostly get below 200 ping in asc or jpn..  Other then that all above 300 till 500..  
Btw my RL avatar is G-Force

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (May 18, 2016)

[MENTION=85778]smltngs[/MENTION]: That's a great idea to collect data of Pings from players. This can be analyzed to raise request to Psyonix for a server in India.

I have created a Google doc form for this purpose. Please fill the form here:  
Rocket League Server Ping Survey

View the response here:
RL Server Ping Survery (Responses) - Google Sheet


----------



## thetechfreak (May 18, 2016)

What makes you think they're already not analyzing things? Trust me when the player base grows they'll give servers. Most people from SEA won't even select Indian sever when they play


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2016)

Sign petition guys!
Petition · Psyonix: Make Indian rocket league servers · Change.org


----------



## avanildutta (May 31, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Sign petition guys!
> Petition · Psyonix: Make Indian rocket league servers · Change.org


I have..  Thanks for the useful link..  Come on guys..  Pls do fill the petition. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (May 31, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Sign petition guys!
> Petition · Psyonix: Make Indian rocket league servers · Change.org


Nothing will happen

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## beingGamer (May 31, 2016)

If anyone is going to buy the bundle in upcoming sale, count me in.


----------



## avanildutta (May 31, 2016)

Atleast one should try..  How can one know..  If he wont try..  Hw can Modi win if we didnt vote..  Lol

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Nothing will happen



Not with that attitude.


----------



## Pasapa (May 31, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Not with that attitude.


Just being realistic

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 4, 2016)

*signature.rocketleaguestats.com/normal/steam/76561198076008708.png


----------



## Alok (Jun 4, 2016)

*signature.rocketleaguestats.com/normal/steam/76561198159791258.png


Will be challenger in 2v2 and 3v3 soon , so close


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2016)

I had a hard time playing with 2 bots in unfair mode. So I practiced. And although I still suck.. here's the gameplay where I didn't let even one goal from opponent bots.


----------



## Alok (Jun 11, 2016)

Lol 1v2 with bots I always win


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2016)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] you play way too passive though and when opponents are half decent, your team can't score goals. Try to be more active rather than parking the bus.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] you play way too passive though and when opponents are half decent, your team can't score goals. Try to be more active rather than parking the bus.



Thanks. I play passive (or defensive) sometimes when I think enough people are in front and no one's defending. I try to be more active when I know I have decent defends on my team.
Anyway, thanks for the suggestion, but these days nothing is helping me.

I tried to beat bots again, but I couldn't play like in the video I shared above. I tend to forget my learning everyday, and have to relearn each day when I start to play in night. Please forgive me for my sins while I try to fight this amnesia. 

- - - Updated - - -



Alok said:


> Lol 1v2 with bots I always win



I don't 'always' win. But when I do, I do it in style like in the video I shared.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2016)

Vyom said:
			
		

> Anyway, thanks for the suggestion, but these days nothing is helping me.



Happens to most of us in games we really like. Especially in ones like CSGO or Dota.

Still, try to be more active rather than standing in front of goal and waiting for a loose ball to hit into goal. Your goal keeping is probably the best among all others in this forum btw. Some insane goal saves you've had against against us when I played with you.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Happens to most of us in games we really like. Especially in ones like CSGO or Dota.
> 
> Still, try to be more active rather than standing in front of goal and waiting for a loose ball to hit into goal. Your goal keeping is probably the best among all others in this forum btw. Some insane goal saves you've had against against us when I played with you.



And still I manage to miss most simple balls these days. 
I think I am actually de-progressing. Whatever is the opposite of progressing.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2016)

These days "achche din aa gaye" is best used when you want to signify the opposite of progressing


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 20, 2016)

the new cars and arena supposed to release on 24 June in Europe and 5th July in US.  What about asia, when we will get those new cars?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 20, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> the new cars and arena supposed to release on 24 June in Europe and 5th July in US.  What about asia, when we will get those new cars?



Are they DLCs as well?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 20, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Are they DLCs as well?


 no, they are as free updates.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 20, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> no, they are as free updates.


The cars are paid DLC 
The arena is free 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 20, 2016)

ZTR said:


> The cars are paid DLC
> The arena is free
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z


ah. thanks. i thought two cars are coming with neo tokyo and then remaining two later as paid DLC. i was happy to see free cars but ...

- - - Updated - - -

worldwide release is on 18th July.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2016)

RL is updating...

*i.imgur.com/wrMu7uA.png

AND THIS IS A HUGE UPDATE!!!


----------



## Flash (Jun 21, 2016)

Batmobile is available in RL now?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 21, 2016)

Flash said:


> Batmobile is available in RL now?



yup, through a dlc


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2016)

Damn had a good time playing on new maps yesterday night. The pillars map is crazy af. It's easy to goal in this map, if you are even slightly hindered by pillars.

The cosmic based New Tokyo map is my new favorite. The visuals, the sounds, the shoutouts in Japanese all are incredible! I spent an hour yesterday in Neo Tokyo map all by myself, taking screenshots from all different angles. It was crazy since I didn't realize when it was way past 1 am.  Only concern is that those screenshots are only in fHD. 

Will share some screenshots today evening. And will try to render the screenshot in more pixels.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 22, 2016)

something has changed after the update. i used to get 60fps in lowest settings with 1367x768(?) but now i needed to change lot of thing just to get 50fps.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> something has changed after the update. i used to get 60fps in lowest settings with 1367x768(?) but now i needed to change lot of thing just to get 50fps.


Choice of map matters. Also keep a tab on temperatures. 
Are you sure it's RL and not any other thing like driver update? Or hardware issue?

Is the fps noticeable or you are just observing and sharing the fps as reported by third party program like fraps?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 22, 2016)

choice of maps matters but earlier i could play all maps without any smooth performance. Now its lags in every map, frames goes down to 35 often. And i am checking fps with steam program. the steam built-in one.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> choice of maps matters but earlier i could play all maps without any smooth performance. Now its lags in every map, frames goes down to 35 often. And i am checking fps with steam program. the steam built-in one.



That's weird. I didn't feel any fps drop. And I play on stock HD4600. Although I haven't measured the FPS using fraps.

Anyway, took these screenshots from Neo Tokyo map: Rocket League: Neo Tokyo - Album on Imgu


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2016)

True. I had significantly higher FPS on the "plain" maps whereas some of the newer maps hat my fps way harder.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 23, 2016)

Vyom said:


> That's weird. I didn't feel any fps drop. And I play on stock HD4600. Although I haven't measured the FPS using fraps.
> 
> Anyway, took these screenshots from Neo Tokyo map: Rocket League: Neo Tokyo - Album on Imgu


wut! how you are playing on HD4600! i thought it wont run without GPU cause the game is so GPU intensive. cause i was not getting even 30fps so i had to switch to performance mode in every field of display settings.  

now, after new update that also is gone. I spent two hours to find out which setting was better. I was getting 35fps in performance mode with 1366x768 resolution. but then i switched to quality mode in some field to get more fps. Now i sit around 45fps to 55 fps.

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> True. I had significantly higher FPS on the "plain" maps whereas some of the newer maps hat my fps way harder.


yeah i also noticed same. i was getting very low fps in Neo Tokyo, Wasteland and one more.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 28, 2016)

Challenging to new players

- - - Updated - - -


Finally i can be better than someone


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 29, 2016)

They removed my favorite intro song after the update 

It was the best - Breathing Underwater ether remix (Hollywood Principle)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> They removed my favorite intro song after the update
> 
> It was the best - Breathing Underwater ether remix (Hollywood Principle)



But they replaced it with my new favorite song!! Such remix!


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 2, 2016)

So I played RL in win10. I found that if I run the game at high quality and at 1600x900(laptop max), only then I am getting 55fps+. If I reduce the resolution or any setting like texture detail or world detail to quality or performance mode then I am barely getting 50fps. Anyone have any idea about why is this happening? The thing is my temps are reaching 98C in 5mins and then my CPU starts to throttle. So i would like to run game at lower resolution and quality if that reduces my temps.

- - - Updated - - -

SOmeone guide to appropriate thread if I should ask this somewhere else. thanks


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 2, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> So I played RL in win10. I found that if I run the game at high quality and at 1600x900(laptop max), only then I am getting 55fps+. If I reduce the resolution or any setting like texture detail or world detail to quality or performance mode then I am barely getting 50fps. Anyone have any idea about why is this happening? The thing is my temps are reaching 98C in 5mins and then my CPU starts to throttle. So i would like to run game at lower resolution and quality if that reduces my temps.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> SOmeone guide to appropriate thread if I should ask this somewhere else. thanks


Probably poor optimisation for laptop GPUs I have the same situation with my laptop.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 2, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Probably poor optimisation for laptop GPUs I have the same situation with my laptop.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


So there is nothing which can be done. :'(   Everything was good until this Neo update. I was getting 60fps even at 95C when i was playing in lower resolution and quality. Dammit.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> So there is nothing which can be done. :'(   Everything was good until this Neo update. I was getting 60fps even at 95C when i was playing in lower resolution and quality. Dammit.



I get around 45 fps on stock HD graphics (HD 4600). I would suggest to disable the gpu to run the game. 
Did you try removing all traces of graphics drivers and reinstalling them?


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jul 2, 2016)

Well I get 60 fps on 1600x900 (900p), everything maxed out on my laptop. Temp. is normal mostly not that I have measured tho. No throttling whatsoever.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 2, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I get around 45 fps on stock HD graphics (HD 4600). I would suggest to disable the gpu to run the game.
> Did you try removing all traces of graphics drivers and reinstalling them?


I installed Win10 yesterday and then started playing. Everything is fresh!!  And I dont think it will run with HD4000 on my laptop.

- - - Updated - - -



Gagan Gera said:


> Well I get 60 fps on 1600x900 (900p), everything maxed out on my laptop. Temp. is normal mostly not that I have measured tho. No throttling whatsoever.


which laptop??


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jul 3, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> I installed Win10 yesterday and then started playing. Everything is fresh!!  And I dont think it will run with HD4000 on my laptop.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Asus Rog GL552


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Vyom (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes... saw that video. SubPar makes some cool RL vids.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> I installed Win10 yesterday and then started playing. Everything is fresh!!  And I dont think it will run with HD4000 on my laptop.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I've been playing it on HD4000(with i5 3230M) without minor issues. Only network lag causes the experience to degrade. Else everything is fine.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 18, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> I've been playing it on HD4000(with i5 3230M) without minor issues. Only network lag causes the experience to degrade. Else everything is fine.


You people are lucky. I play on i5-3210M with GeForce GT650M. I get ~58fps with lowest settings and ~50fps with full details on 1366x768 resolution. This is only till my temps reach 99C, after that frames drops significantly.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> You people are lucky. I play on i5-3210M with GeForce GT650M. I get ~58fps with lowest settings and ~50fps with full details on 1366x768 resolution. This is only till my temps reach 99C, after that frames drops significantly.


Lol lucky? I played on HD4000 on low. Barely playable fps.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 18, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Lol lucky? I played on HD4000 on low. *Barely* playable fps.


you didn't say barely earlier so i thought you are getting ~50fps. 

- - - Updated - - -

and during sale so many people bought RL, where are they now?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> you didn't say barely earlier so i thought you are getting ~50fps.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and during sale so many people bought RL, where are they now?


Yeah. Well everyone playing either Pokémon Or Overwatch.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 18, 2016)

this is just sad


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2016)

Rocket League is launching a free game mode called Rumble; includes a bunch of crazy new power-ups &ndash; Tech


----------



## Vyom (Aug 8, 2016)

Damn the 1st ever LAN tournament for Rocket League: RLCS... what AMAZING PLAYS!!!!
Those who didn't watch can do it here:

Day 1 VOD: RLCS International Day 1
Day 2 VOD: RLCS International Day 2 and Finals


----------



## Desmond (Sep 9, 2016)

Rocket League released as beta for Mac and Linux.

Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Rocket Leagu


----------



## Vyom (Sep 10, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Rocket League released as beta for Mac and Linux.
> 
> Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Rocket Leagu



Releasing RL for Linux does show the devs at Psyonix isn't loved for no reason!


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2016)

Started downloading on Linux. Let's see how it performs.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 12, 2016)

^waiting for the review


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2016)

I have observed that the graphics are not as polished in the Linux version of Rocket League compared to the Windows version.

Actually, I think the graphics are slightly better when running on Wine than on native linux. There are some graphical bugs like the textures are not as detailed and some of the water reflections on the ground have missing textures, making them appear grey (might post screenshots later).

Other than that it runs perfectly and considering that it is still in beta for Linux and Mac, I think the graphics will be improved in the future.

Edit: One more thing, I have observed that your progress from the Windows client does not carry over to Linux. Perhaps this is temporary since the client is in beta. However, if you want to pick up where you left off, you are out of luck.

Don't know about store purchases or vehicle customizations.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 12, 2016)

How's the new update? I've still not come about downloading the huge update


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 12, 2016)

the update size is 1.3GB. Rumble, is most active game mode in playlist, even more than competitve 1v1 and 2v2(saw yesterday night). it will really be lot of fun to play with friends rather than random online people. 

Apart from that, they have introduced crates system. We will get the crates by winning matches but to open them we need to buy keys. At present, 1 key cost is 89(forgot prices of 2,3,5 bulk keys). The contents inside the crates are like Dominus GT, Takumi GT, snake skin paint and etc. It is really enticing.

Then I played game for sometime and then noticed that graphics have improved without the loss of frames. Thuogh i run game at lowest settings. But still, there is significant improvement in graphics at lowest settings.

Another new feature is, we can create at maximum 10 presets of cars with all different customization. Also, There is button to randomize the created presets, it will give random combination of car, paint, wheels etc.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 12, 2016)

September 2016 update is the coolest update ever IMO. Psyonix have incorporated a LOT of features constantly being discussed on Reddit. Among these are ability to save the the car customization as presets, randomize customization, a new game mode and the MOST wanted feature ability to go back to Replay list after watching a replay.

The new game mode is very fun for casual play. Maps have given an overhaul, and even on my HD4600 graphics with lowest graphics settings, it looks good. Also the inclusion of a new Octagon map is nice. I am loving playing on this, seemingly made for the demand that we needed a bigger map to play chaos mode (4x4). ITS HUGE and I love to just boost away all over the ground. 

Apart from the above, the matchmaking system have also revised. In unranked, no longer will you be pair against the opponents of highest MMR of your team. Those have been balanced. Even in ranked, the difficulty level due to win streak is toned down.

The release of Rocket League for Linux proves the dedication of Psyonix in a whole new light.

I am not concerned with the new Trading system, since I play Rocket League for fun, not to do business. However the new premium items are lucrative, especially the GT versions of the cars. But, the new Trading system have already created more isues, like people have now started to remain idle in hopes to farm crates. I am sure this will be resolved too.

*LONG LIVE PSYONIX*! 

My plans of stop playing RL is now cancelled.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 12, 2016)

^I dont have much knowledge about these so I am asking. So, farming in RL is just staying in inactive and then quitting the game to gain experience points. After acquiring certain points, the crate will appear. Am I right??
If yes, then what is the point here?? in the end the person who is farming have to buy keys to open all those crates, which will be profitable to Psyonix. 
So what am I missing here?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 12, 2016)

^^ You don't need to buy keys to open the crate. You can get keys by trading or trade crates for other items.

I myself don't have much idea about trading tho. It seems a hassle and I don't like to mix enjoyment with business.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 12, 2016)

So how do we exactly get crates or keys? I'll idle too if it just needs us to he in game


----------



## Vyom (Sep 12, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> So how do we exactly get crates or keys? I'll idle too if it just needs us to he in game


You have to play the game. Also you need to enjoy the game too and try to play with friends and not get salty over your partners own goals.

That is the only way you get crates in RL.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 12, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> So how do we exactly get crates or keys? I'll idle too if it just needs us to he in game


Crates are dropped after matches 

Keys have to be bought just like csgo

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## gameranand (Sep 12, 2016)

AFAIK crate keys are always sold by Valve or did I miss something there ?


----------



## ZTR (Sep 12, 2016)

gameranand said:


> AFAIK crate keys are always sold by Valve or did I miss something there ?


They are sold always
But not by valve
And you can only get them ingame I.e no marketplace for RL like Csgo/dota

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 13, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Crates are dropped after matches
> 
> Keys have to be bought just like csgo



Thanks



Vyom said:


> You have to play the game. Also you need to enjoy the game too and try to play with friends and not get salty over your partners own goals.
> 
> That is the only way you get crates in RL.



I will play after they give a penalty for users who quit even normal games. Else people leave after conceeding one goal.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 13, 2016)

ZTR said:


> They are sold always
> But not by valve
> And you can only get them ingame I.e no marketplace for RL like Csgo/dota
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


The source is always Valve, after that they can be circulated by anyone. Any other entity cannot make those keys, only Valve has the power to create them and sell, for others its just circulation in the market.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 13, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> I will play after they give a penalty for users who quit even normal games. Else people leave after conceeding one goal.



There IS a penalty for players leaving in ranked (competitive) matches. Unranked (casual) is still penalty less, since you are playing for fun/practice anyways.
As per the penalty, the user who leaves an unranked match is banned for 15 minutes. So only way to leave an unranked is to forfeit and that so everyone on your team should agree on the forfeit.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2016)

> You have to play the game. Also you need to enjoy the game too and try to play with friends and not get salty over your partners own goals.
> 
> That is the only way you get crates in RL.



then i know few people who will never get crates. Hhaha

- - - Updated - - -

also , i would like to mention, I have 5 Hearts trail with me. I dont use any, so if anyone is interested then can get from me


----------



## Vyom (Sep 13, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> also , i would like to mention, I have 5 Hearts trail with me. I dont use any, so if anyone is interested then can get from me



Why not trade those for higher items?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2016)

we cant trade lightning, Hearts, Frost trails normally. ONly way to trade is through friends.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2016)

Well, trade crates then. I sold 2 crates for $4 each on reddit market place: Rocket League Exchange

Cost of RL and DLC's I bought, redeemed.


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## TheSloth (Oct 18, 2016)

i played on ASC41-Evolution server today. Ping was <50ms. I was surprised to see that. Any idea where in which region server is??


----------



## ZTR (Oct 18, 2016)

Asc is sea server iirc

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 23, 2016)

ok so there are many servers on ASC where I am getting pings below 50ms. better than playing on EU servers. And after playing on regions one by one I found out that ASCs belong to Mainland China.
I play on ASC, JPN and ME servers.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 23, 2016)

ASC servers have suddenly gone Awesome, and giving pings around 70 ms, for me and everyone else I play with.
Thanks to the ping, (and/or my improved skillz) I managed to reach Challenger rank in Solo, Doubles and Standard.


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Oct 23, 2016)

Vyom said:


> ASC servers have suddenly gone Awesome, and giving pings around 70 ms, for me and everyone else I play with.
> Thanks to the ping, (and/or my improved skillz) I managed to reach Challenger rank in Solo, Doubles and Standard.



Agreed. And even ping on EU aerver is 130-150ms. Totally playable. 
Therr was a time when i used to play at and prayed for 200-250ms ping. 

Add me on steam : siddhanthsharma

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> ASC servers have suddenly gone Awesome, and giving pings around 70 ms, for me and everyone else I play with.
> Thanks to the ping, (and/or my improved skillz) I managed to reach Challenger rank in Solo, Doubles and Standard.



Agreed. And even ping on EU aerver is 130-150ms. Totally playable. 
Therr was a time when i used to play at and prayed for 200-250ms ping. 

Add me on steam : siddhanthsharma


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 14, 2016)

If anyone has extra Dominus-GT or just want to trade, then let me know. 
I don't have any premium item to trade but I have Champions Crate 1,2,3 to give. Apart from that I have toons, hearts, Frost, trails.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 14, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> If anyone has extra Dominus-GT or just want to trade, then let me know.
> I don't have any premium item to trade but I have Champions Crate 1,2,3 to give. Apart from that I have toons, hearts, Frost, trails.



Copying same post for me too.
Have GT and willing to trade crates and items for it. Contact, Vyom on steam.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 14, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Copying same post for me too.
> Have GT and willing to trade crates and items for it. Contact, Vyom on steam.



You want to trade DominusGT with crates?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 14, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> You want to trade DominusGT with crates?



Oops sorry. Looks like 3 days of travel, have made me error prone on Keyboard. 
I meant I want GT.


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## TheSloth (Dec 8, 2016)

Today I updated the game, 1.5GB. After that game isnt working online. Its saying "Error communicating the Rocket league servers, please try again after sometime."

I restarted game, steam , my PC, but it is not working now.. THough I can see my game is updated as I can get to the page where it asks which arena I like and which I dislike. 
Help please!

- - - Updated - - -

It was fine till yesterday night


----------



## Vyom (Mar 12, 2017)

I have started to put more videos on Youtube to keep my plays on record:

Here's one which I played with Zooom and Mani Mass:


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 15, 2017)

Trade Octane ZSR, pleeeeeeeeease????


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2017)

Any of you still play? Rarely I see anyone play these days. Maybe the initial craze here has blown over?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2017)

thetechfreak said:


> Any of you still play? Rarely I see anyone play these days. Maybe the initial craze here has blown over?


Umm.. except me?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 22, 2017)

I play very often.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 23, 2017)

Is controller recommended for this game?


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes. better control for angles / sensitivity and adjusting deadzones


----------



## Vyom (Jun 23, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Is controller recommended for this game?


Even after a thousand plus hours experience in RL my friend beats me in 1x1 matches playing with a keyboard. So I don't think controller is requirement for RL. Although a controller from beginning is highly recommended, since it does make a bit of difference as you get higher up in the ranks.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 23, 2017)

Anyone recommend a good controller? Never played with a controller. They seem costly.


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 23, 2017)

a. How many hours have you played the game so far
b. You play casual or competitive (looking for teams ?)
c. What is your budget

because you will have to get new muscle memory with controller and your ranks will drop in competitive gaming initially. If you go for long sessions of gaming i recommend you get the official PS4 or Xbox controllers owing to better ergonomics and build quality. Otherwise pick the controller from amazon Amazon.in: Buy Logitech F310 Gamepad - AP (PC USB Cable Connection) Online at Low Prices in India | Logitech Reviews & Ratings

Edit : Have lots of haleem before ramzan ends from Pista House ( i could not have it this time)


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2017)

Never played RL before. So no miuscle memory problems.

How is this?
Amazon.in: Buy Redgear Pro Series Wired Gamepad Plug and Play support for all PC games supports Windows 7 / 8 / 8.1 / 10 Online at Low Prices in India | Redgear Reviews & Ratings

Seems like copy of Xbox controller and has good reviews.

This one seems like it has vibration feedback. Mainly looking for Rocket league, Don Bradman cricket and may be euro truck sim.


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 30, 2017)

Durable keys and USB cable are important than vibration. Logitech > Redgear.

Choose if you want vibration or hassle free gameplay.

Since you havent developed any muscle memory its good to start from beginning.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2017)

Ordered this one.

Xbox One Wireless Controller with Bluetooth (With 3.5 mm Jack) (Black): Amazon.in: Video Games

Hope this is good.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 3, 2017)

Just got the game. Played one online match. Got wrecked by 12-0.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 3, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Just got the game. Played one online match. Got wrecked by 12-0.


Lol.. You should first start playing with Rookie bot in Exhibition match.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 3, 2017)

Crushed rookie bot just now. Nice game this is!


----------



## thatsashok (Jul 4, 2017)

you can play with @Vyom and he is also equivalent of Rookie bot


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 4, 2017)

FFS no one reads my gamepad guide 
Gamepad buying GUIDE


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 4, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> FFS no one reads my gamepad guide
> Gamepad buying GUIDE


I've read your guide just now. Is the xbox one wireless controller not worth it? I've bought it for 3.5k.

How do I check if the controller is genuine or not. It's functioning properly and windows 10 updated it's firmware automatically. Build is good. But I see chineese text at some places inside battery compartment. It says Made in China, Hello from seatle. I'll post pics if needed.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 4, 2017)

I got Rocket league's code with gfx. Anyone wants it for Rs. 200 or less I am not gonna play it.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 4, 2017)

@billubakra Why don't you play it on your new computer? I recently bought it and it's great game.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 4, 2017)

Please check this images check if the controller is genuine. 

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
*i.imgur.com/oSo4kEB.jpg 
 *i.imgur.com/STF1hYy.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2017)

Check my XBox one controller. Can you spot any difference?

*i.imgur.com/rPxKenr.jpg


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 4, 2017)

Is yours the xbox one s  wireless bluetooth model ? I've checked that wireless model has the xbox logo block attached to controller as a single piece whereas the old one had it as separate compartment. I can't make it out from your picture. Can you show the battery compartment. The Chinese text there makes me worry. I don't think mine is replica, but in case it is, they have done great job!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Is yours the xbox one s  wireless bluetooth model ? I've checked that wireless model has the xbox logo block attached to controller as a single piece whereas the old one had it as separate compartment. I can't make it out from your picture. Can you show the battery compartment. The Chinese text there makes me worry. I don't think mine is replica, but in case it is, they have done great job!


Its ok. I think it's genuine.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/XPvsiRp.jpg

I also have some button in back. Maybe its a bluetooth version. But I play it by connecting a USB cable in its back. I got this controller from a friend.

*i.imgur.com/T2KcVxA.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 5, 2017)

Is it the Gen 1 controller or Gen 2 controller ? Are you able to connect it to PC Via bluetooth ?
Then for 3.5k its an excellent deal


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 5, 2017)

Don't know which gen. How do I check it?  My desktop doesn't have bluetooth. I connected to my phone via bluetooth and played a game using controller.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 6, 2017)

I suck at the game. This game is hard.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 6, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Don't know which gen. How do I check it?  My desktop doesn't have bluetooth. I connected to my phone via bluetooth and played a game using controller.


Yeah then it has bluetooth


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 6, 2017)

Oh ok bluetooth ones are second gen?

How do you guys control your car. I can draw circles around the ball but cannot hit unless it right in front of me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 6, 2017)

@Vyom is god at rocket league from what I heard, he might be able to give some tips.. I myself am really noob


----------



## Vyom (Jul 7, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Oh ok bluetooth ones are second gen?
> 
> How do you guys control your car. I can draw circles around the ball but cannot hit unless it right in front of me.


Leaving aside the sarcasm put by Nerverine, I would like to say that it takes time to get use to this game.

You have to learn following things before you can hit the ball consistently:

Patience
Use of acceleration as well as brakes
Use of boost when necessary
Predicting the ball's trajectory, and not chasing the ball
Using jumps and double jumps wisely
Using directional dodges (joystick and double jump)
Camera setting

The last one is very important since by default the camera setting are crap. You need to adjust the camera setting such that you can have a wider view of the field, and ball with respect to your car.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2017)

@Vyom, what ? no sarcasm..
I see you playing Rocket League all the time, even ZTR said you are very good at Rocket League ??


----------



## thatsashok (Jul 7, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Oh ok bluetooth ones are second gen?
> 
> How do you guys control your car. I can draw circles around the ball but cannot hit unless it right in front of me.



you have to develop muscle memory and choose a suitable sensitivity for the sticks. moreover find the deadzone you are comfortable with in controller settings


----------



## thatsashok (Jul 7, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> @Vyom, what ? no sarcasm..
> I see you playing Rocket League all the time, even ZTR said you are very good at Rocket League ??


False advertising


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2017)

thatsashok said:


> False advertising


?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 7, 2017)

Vyom said:


> Leaving aside the sarcasm put by Nerverine, I would like to say that it takes time to get use to this game.
> 
> You have to learn following things before you can hit the ball consistently:
> 
> ...



Thanks. Adjusted my fov already. 
Practicing double jumps and dodges. I can do them but I miss the ball when I do them. More practice required I guess.



thatsashok said:


> you have to develop muscle memory and choose a suitable sensitivity for the sticks. moreover find the deadzone you are comfortable with in controller settings


Gotta read about deadzones. No idea what that means.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 7, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> @Vyom, what ? no sarcasm..
> I see you playing Rocket League all the time, even ZTR said you are very good at Rocket League ??


Lol. I am not good. Atleast not for my level. After 1300 hours, I should be somewhere else.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 8, 2017)

Just bought this game last week, I am finding it easier with keyboard than with xbox360 controller


----------



## Vyom (Jul 8, 2017)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Just bought this game last week, I am finding it easier with keyboard than with xbox360 controller


My friend who plays with keyboard than a controller, beats me easily a lot of times. This goes to show that a controller isn't really a necessity. But using a controller since beginning has an advantage that later "if you want to switch" it won't be difficult.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 1, 2017)

Guys I got the code for Rocket League game with my gpu, they gave me two codes for this rather than 1 code of TC:Wildlands. From the reviews I would like to give this game a try. So,  from where to download a copy and apply the code?
P.S. I am using the Nvidia acccount of my laptop's gpu with this pc, I hope that it is okay.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 1, 2017)

Activate it on steam.


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Guys I got the code for Rocket League game with my gpu, they gave me two codes for this rather than 1 code of TC:Wildlands. From the reviews I would like to give this game a try. So,  from where to download a copy and apply the code?
> P.S. I am using the Nvidia acccount of my laptop's gpu with this pc, I hope that it is okay.


Activating a Product on Steam - Managing Your Library - Knowledge Base - Steam Support


----------



## Vyom (Aug 8, 2017)

*@billubakra.. *
Since he asked some question around RL on PM, I am answering here, so that others can input too...


			
				billubakra said:
			
		

> Hi Sir,
> 
> Howdy?
> I am told that you are undisputed king of Rocket League and that I should ask you about this. I got mine as a promotional offer from Zotac. Regarding downloading Rocket league from steam, is there any way to play it without steam? Steam is telling me to download 6.2gigs of file, can I save the downloaded installer files somewhere so that I don't have to download them again, if yes then how?
> ...


*
*
Well, people are modest or trolling when they say that about me in RL. Truth is even after 1k hours, I still suck. People at my level easily beat me in solo matches. You do need to download the game once, after which you can play it offline too. Not sure why you would need to donwnload again once your download completes.

 But in offline mode, you can only play against bots or do training sessions. This game is truly multiplayer game and I don't think there would be much fun by only playing against bots. (Although first few hours you should just do training and play against bots.)


----------



## billubakra (Aug 8, 2017)

Vyom said:


> *@billubakra.. *
> Since he asked some question around RL on PM, I am answering here, so that others can input too...
> 
> 
> ...



Say the system needs to be restored from scratched, I was asking in that sense. Since my bandwidth sucks hence re-downloading again will be a mess.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 9, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Say the system needs to be restored from scratched, I was asking in that sense. Since my bandwidth sucks hence re-downloading again will be a mess.


You can of course take a backup in steam, Right click the game -> Backup game files. But you can do that with any games on steam.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 9, 2017)

Vyom said:


> You can of course take a backup in steam, Right click the game -> Backup game files. But you can do that with any games on steam.


Backup game files will take backup of installer files/setup too?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 9, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Backup game files will take backup of installer files/setup too?



Installer here is steam itself. You need to download steam again and restore the backup.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 9, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Backup game files will take backup of installer files/setup too?


There's no installer. You can backup the folder where the steam have installed the games too, and restore it in the same location on a new PC/reinstall of steam and the game will work.
But the inbuilt steam backup feature is a better way to take backup of games since then you can restore to any other location too. Once steam restores the game, it becomes playable instantly (unless the game company pushes another updates, but it's usually small).


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 12, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Backup game files will take backup of installer files/setup too?


I dont know about that but once your installed files are backed up with Steam. You never need to install that game again. Just install the steam, restore the backup and play from where you left the game. I keep all my games and Steam in other, say, D:/ , with that i can format my C:/  without the fear of fear of losing my game progress.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 12, 2017)

Edit: oops, didnt read the other replies below. Sorry.


----------



## avanildutta (Aug 12, 2017)

Miss you bro @Vyom.. Been so long no 480, gforce and zoom.. Pretty soon will fly together.. From gold to silver... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Aug 12, 2017)

avanildutta said:


> Miss you bro @Vyom.. Been so long no 480, gforce and zoom.. Pretty soon will fly together.. From gold to silver...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Lol. My pc went berserk since few weeks. Just got it fixed today. You are welcome to travel from gold to silver together.. Anytime 

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 25, 2020)

Now that Rocket League is free, may be we will get more people joining the game, so I am posting this trailer to lure them.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 25, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Now that Rocket League is free, may be we will get more people joining the game, so I am posting this trailer to lure them.


I was wanting to buy it for a long time, well, needless to say, I downloaded it on the same day it went FTP


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 25, 2020)

Welcome to the TDF RL team!


Æsoteric Positron said:


> I was wanting to buy it for a long time, well, needless to say, I downloaded it on the same day it went FTP


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 25, 2020)

We should make a new thread as it's the end of the "original RL" 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 25, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Welcome to the TDF RL team!


Thx! The mechanics of this game are surprisingly deep and gameplay very pleasant, the thing I like the most is the 5 minute short intense games. The UI could use a overhaul though, as it reveals how old the game really is.


thetechfreak said:


> We should make a new thread as it's the end of the "original RL"


You could, but would there be enough new players, esp. in this TDF, to warrant that?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> We should make a new thread as it's the end of the "original RL"
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk



RL is essentially the same, only the UI has changed. Its like an update.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Thx! The mechanics of this game are surprisingly deep and gameplay very pleasant, the thing I like the most is the 5 minute short intense games. *The UI could use a overhaul though, as it reveals how old the game really is.*
> 
> You could, but would there be enough new players, esp. in this TDF, to warrant that?



UI was way better last month. Its their "new" and "refreshed" UI.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 26, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> UI was way better last month. Its their "new" and "refreshed" UI.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 26, 2020)

Oh man... a lot happened since I last post in this thread!
Epic bought Psyonix.
Linux support dropped.
Required Epic login to play the game, "making to accept TnC without even showing them"... (




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/iu1a6w
)
I think it's safe to say, for me, RL is over.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 26, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Oh man... a lot happened since I last post in this thread!
> Epic bought Psyonix.
> Linux support dropped.
> Required Epic login to play the game, "making to accept TnC without even showing them"... (
> ...


Well, for me, ToS did came up, but I didn't read them before scrolling down and accepting. Also weirdly no definite tutorial came up for _me_. I just went to training and tutorial for that, though Iwas made to play a practice map before starting with multiplayer.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Oh man... a lot happened since I last post in this thread!
> Epic bought Psyonix.
> Linux support dropped.
> Required Epic login to play the game, "making to accept TnC without even showing them"... (
> ...


This is very sad. I remember how you helped and were very patient with me when I joined TDF RL. Thanks a lot for that!
May be you can return for casual games.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 26, 2020)

I think I had focused on the reddit post instead of the actual message.


Vyom said:


> Oh man... a lot happened since I last post in this thread!


It should be "my" instead of "I" 


Vyom said:


> Epic bought Psyonix.


Oh, now the move to EGS make TON more sense, though I don't think epic is giving appropriate focus to RL. It seems they bought 'em just to make it EGS elusive!?



Vyom said:


> Linux support dropped.


This is real BS though.


Vyom said:


> Required Epic login to play the game, "making to accept TnC without even showing them"...


Epic: 



Spoiler: Random BS go.









though latter issue may just be an early update issue or fluke, since _I _had to scroll through ToS.


Vyom said:


> ....( reddit post )


From next time consider enclosing such big reddit post links in spoilers like this : 



Spoiler: reddit post 





__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/iu1a6w



its too distracting lol.


Vyom said:


> I think it's safe to say, for me, RL is over.


Sad.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> RL is essentially the same, only the UI has changed. Its like an update.


What's the total download size?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 27, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What's the total download size?


You mean the update?? Sorry I did not notice the update size this time. Right now on Epic it says 20 GB storage required but in my HDD the game size is 11 GB.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> You mean the update?? Sorry I did not notice the update size this time. Right now on Epic it says 20 GB storage required but in my HDD the game size is 11 GB.


I read somewhere the size is about 40 GB and thought I won't download that much just for trying it. 11 GB seems better.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 27, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What's the total download size?


11gb as a whole (download size).


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 27, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I read somewhere the size is about 40 GB and thought I won't download that much just for trying it. 11 GB seems better.


Nah, that's entering fortnite territory there.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2020)

Game is damn addicting. Already played it for 2.5 Hours straight. Add me: SaiyanRajat


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2020)

I think a new thread should be made as it's essentially a new game now. New thread could be named "rocket league 2020"

This should be an archive of the good ol days in OG rocket league.


Tagging @Desmond David 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 3, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Game is damn addicting. Already played it for 2.5 Hours straight. Add me: SaiyanRajat


Yeah lol. Its surprisingly deep too...... 

PS. Is that ur epic username?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 3, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Yeah lol. Its surprisingly deep too......
> 
> PS. Is that ur epic username?


Yes, it is same in other gaming accounts as well.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 7, 2020)

Why do people keep running for boosts at the very start of the match even in competitive mode? Dumb***es run for boosts instead of taking the shots when they are placed in front, leaving the offense to players in back.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 7, 2020)

San...ni ... Itchi.. goaaaaaaalluuuuuu


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 7, 2020)

rocket-league-neo-tokyo-announcer


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2021)

Having good teammates is very important. Went from 5-0 (all me) just now to 5-6 because idiots did 3 self goals and ran off for boosts instead of defending.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Having good teammates is very important. Went from 5-0 (all me) just now to 5-6 because idiots did 3 self goals and ran off for boosts instead of defending.


Joined a tournament for the first time. A**hole teammates won't defend but kept blocking my goals and lost 2-4.    .
One guy was waiting inside other team's goal post for about 40% of the match. How stupid do you have to be to do that in a tournament?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Joined a tournament for the first time. A**hole teammates won't defend but kept blocking my goals and lost 2-4.    .
> One guy was waiting inside other team's goal post for about 40% of the match. How stupid do you have to be to do that in a tournament?


Lol welcome to online gaming.. dota/ league were a million times worse


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Lol welcome to online gaming.. dota/ league were a million times worse


Was able to join the tournament again in 2nd chance and won it.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 14, 2021)

I play like a noob but if anyone is interested in teaming up with me, ping me here or on Steam.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 2, 2021)

I have not been playing this game much. But today when i logged in, I noticed that I have 1000 credits in my inventory. Did everyone get this?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 2, 2021)

with those 1000 credits, should I go for Fennec or Twinzer?
Anyone who have played with these cars have any suggestions? My main cars are Octane and Dominus.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 4, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I have not been playing this game much. But today when i logged in, I noticed that I have 1000 credits in my inventory. Did everyone get this?





> *NOTICE OF PROPOSED CLASS ACTION SETTLEMENT - Zanca v. Epic Games, Inc., Case*
> 
> 
> IF YOU PLAYED FORTNITE OR ROCKET LEAGUE BETWEEN JULY 1, 2015 AND FEBRUARY 25, 2021  AND EXCHANGED IN-GAME VIRTUAL CURRENCY FOR ANY IN-GAME ITEM OR PURCHASED IN-GAME VIRTUAL CURRENCY FOR USE WITHIN FORTNITE OR ROCKET LEAGUE, YOU MAY BE ELIGIBLE TO RECEIVE CASH COMPENSATION OR IN-GAME VIRTUAL CURRENCY FROM A CLASS ACTION SETTLEMENT.​
> ...



I got this email from Epic. I have edited the contents and omitted few parts. 
So everyone should get 1000 credits here. I used 1000 credits to buy Fennec


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 7, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I got this email from Epic. I have edited the contents and omitted few parts.
> So everyone should get 1000 credits here. I used 1000 credits to buy Fennec


Well, I never messed up with skins and virtual currencies and its a requirement to be a member of settlement class, so everyone does not include me


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 7, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Well, I never messed up with skins and virtual currencies and its a requirement to be a member of settlement class, so everyone does not include me


what is settlement class?


----------

